# PC 9444 profile sander



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Here is a super deal if you are looking for a detail sander. Rockler has factory reconditioned PC 9444 profile sanders for $39.99! This deal is until the end of the year while supplies last. I have owned one of these units for a couple years and love it. My only complaint is you have to buy the dust collection hose and adapter, they should be included with the tool. This sander is perfect for odd shapes and dowels. If you are in the market this is a good one.


----------

